# trexlertown spring  swap meet  update



## kos22us (Feb 10, 2014)

i've been reading posts on here lately about talk of a t-town spring swap meet, i wanted to get to the bottom of it so this evening i called Paul which is the guy who puts the show on, he said there is no spring swap !   he said its the same time as always fall meet 1st sunday in oct.

just wanted everyone to be on the same page


----------



## bike (Feb 10, 2014)

*or maybe*

http://www.thevelodrome.com/flea-market/ right next door to the firehouse where the balloon meet is in oct
if we buy a spot for 400 we can get 5 people in early....who is in?


----------



## kos22us (Feb 10, 2014)

bike said:


> http://www.thevelodrome.com/flea-market/ right next door to the firehouse where the balloon meet is in oct
> if we buy a spot for 400 we can get 5 people in early....who is in?




well if its only 400- a spot we better get something organized quick, they certainly wont last long at that rate, i can deff. pay my share ... but i may need to borrow gas money for the way home


----------



## bike (Feb 10, 2014)

*I always spend my last dollar*



kos22us said:


> well if its only 400- a spot we better get something organized quick, they certainly wont last long at that rate, i can deff. pay my share ... but i may need to borrow gas money for the way home




and worry about gas later... oh well rust must come first!


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 11, 2014)

kos22us said:


> i've been reading posts on here lately about talk of a t-town spring swap meet, i wanted to get to the bottom of it so this evening i called Paul which is the guy who puts the show on, he said there is no spring swap !   he said its the same time as always fall meet 1st sunday in oct.
> 
> just wanted everyone to be on the same page




I think there may be others looking into another swap there...


----------



## kos22us (Feb 11, 2014)

sm2501 said:


> I think there may be others looking into another swap there...





oh, wonder who it is and how they're making out with it


----------



## catfish (Mar 23, 2014)

Is there a date for this show?


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 23, 2014)

*What is the date?*

What is the date of this newly formed Spring Trex Swap Meet put on by Joe?
Spring is here ( under this snow somewhere)................Wayne


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 24, 2014)

The spring Trexlertown swap is May 3, 2014.


----------



## bike (Mar 24, 2014)

*The velodrome*



66TigerCat said:


> The spring Trexlertown swap is May 3, 2014.




or the firehouse/raoza?

the velo is a swap but nothing like the fall meet- different host and different bikes.


----------



## tbone (Mar 24, 2014)

*Spring VeloFest Returns Sunday, May 4th 2014*
http://www.thevelodrome.com/flea-market/

it didnt mention a swap meet?

*Sunday, October 5, 2014*
http://www.paulsbicycleshop.com/Trexlertown.html


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 24, 2014)

Joe Rapoza is putting on the first annual spring Trexlertown meet at the Fire Hall in Trex, PA. Saturday, May 3. There is camping allowed Friday night, so the format will be similar to the fall meet. I'll include a flyer as soon as I get it. Joe's contact number is 508-558-5129 and his email is jrapoza@earthlink.net.

On a side note, there is also the swap meet at the Velodrome next door to the fire station on Sunday, May 4.


----------



## DJ Bill (Mar 24, 2014)

Are we certain there will be camping allowed? Last fall they were getting pretty sticky about the overnight issue but eventually people ended up staying overnight.....


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 24, 2014)

DJ Bill said:


> Are we certain there will be camping allowed? Last fall they were getting pretty sticky about the overnight issue but eventually people ended up staying overnight.....




Joe said it was all arranged. Shoot him an email or call to confirm.


----------

